# What type of shrimp is this?



## Brushy6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know what type of shrimp this is? I catch them out of my local river (tropics, Australia) and have always referred to them as "glass shrimps". After looking at this forum, I realize there's a whole world of shrimps I never knew about. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks to me like a Grass, Glass, Ghost shrimp that has filled up on algae. Nice catch!


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Want to ship some to the US?


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

its definately a shrimp :heh: 

It is a variation of the Palaemonetes sp. (ghost/glass/grass shrimps) Probably only native to Australia


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi there,

Australia is a unique place, they have marsupial, platypus and much more.
I'm not surprise if the shrimps is another species native to Australia.

Found a Crustacean species list from Museum Victoria Australia that might be helpful to identify the shrimps.

Hope you can catch more variety of shrimps and post the pictures here.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice looking shrimp....I wonder if it breeds in fresh water? Where you caught them, is the Ocean near? or a source of brackish water?

Bill


----------



## Brushy6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi, thanks for everyone's help finding out what sort of shrimp I have. I now believe it is Paratya australiensis. Have also discovered the other type I catch is Macrobrachium australiensis. Reasonable pics of the latter are at http://ausyfish.com/shrimp.htm if anyone is interested. I have given these to friends but for obvious reasons, don't keep them in my planted tank. To answer a few questions, they appear to breed in my planted tank and are caught from a totally fresh water river. Both types are extremely plentiful so it takes no skill to get them.

I attempted to take some better pics last night, so here goes. There appears to be two trends in colour, some have reasonably distinct red colour trend and some have just the yellow. Under the flash, the yellow "dots" on the body are more pronounced than without. Compared with the pics I see of red cherry shrimps and crystal red shrimps, they are quite bland. I don't think our quarantine regulations allow your lovely shrimps in (sigh), so shall gaze lovingly at the pics on this forum.


----------



## Volenti (Oct 12, 2007)

It's also a female glass shrimp with a mass of eggs (top part of the body behind the head) waiting to be fertilized, they breed easily in fresh water.


----------



## Brushy6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh wow. That's so interesting about the eggs. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------

